# BlackBerry Passport



## austen0316 (Jun 21, 2006)

Watched the conference and have been following this device for awhile. Looks like it def could be a game changer for BlackBerry. I think its going to be great for the corporate market. Hopefully the regular consumer will want to check it out as well.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

What about the Passport do you find attractive?

The keyboard looks like an accident waiting to happen being placed where you would want to hold the device. The keys come too close to the edges to be able to thumb type.

If your hands are at all dainty, this phone is going to cause hand cramps.

What advantages does a square screen offer?

As the author said, Chen should never have gone there but he did it anyway.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I would get it, but it's exclusive to AT&T at this point, and I'm not switching. So I guess I'll keep my Z10. I really wish Verizon still offered the Z30.

Anyone want to sell a working VZW Z30? 

I wonder what NJBlackberry's thoughts are. I've been on Crackberry more than Blackberryforums. Doesn't look like they have a Passport discussion forum.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Well, looks like I found a Z30 from a Q10 user. That'll hold me off until I see what Verizon does in the future.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Well, looks like I found a Z30 from a Q10 user. That'll hold me off until I see what Verizon does in the future.


According to posts on CB Verizon is testing Passport. ATT currently has the exclusive to Passport but still no word as to when it will be available in ATT stores. Who knows when it will be available from either carriers.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It did make sense to have it on a carrier like ATT first, until verizon gets rid of cdma. Right now I'm happy with my z30.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> It did make sense to have it on a carrier like ATT first, until verizon gets rid of cdma. Right now I'm happy with my z30.


Right now there is a lot of discontent in the CB Passport forums over the way ATT is handling the exclusivity it has with Passport.
I, for one, will be at my local ATT store the day it has Passport for sale. I'm looking forward to returning to Blackberry after 5 years of Android phones and touchscreen typing. I have never enjoyed my touchscreen phones as much as I have enjoyed using my Blackberry Curves and Bold.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Just a quick update. ATT has shown its version of the Passport, round corners instead of the square look, a bit more bottom below the keyboard. Nice looking, but still no release date. The outright purchase price higher than buying direct from Amazon, plus the addition of the obligatory ATT bloatware. I decided to go with Amazon. 
I received the Passport three days ago. Even though there is a learning curve this is worth every dollar spent. Blackberry did a great job with this. 

Sent from my Passport using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Good to hear. I'm still pleased with my Z30 acquisition, have 10.3.1 running on it.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I think that had ATT offered the Z30 instead of the Z10 I would have returned to BlackBerry sooner. Screen size kept me from getting the Z10. 

Sent from my Passport using Tapatalk


----------



## austen0316 (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like the AT&T version of the Passport passed thru the FCC today, Hopefully it will be available soon. I'm very happy with mine, I just wish some of the popular app developers would make native apps. Most of the android versions do work fine.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Even though the AT&T version looks nice, and that was the one I wanted to get when I saw pictures of it, I'm glad I got the unlocked model. No need for all of the AT&T bloat, the higher outright cost, and being locked into AT&T. 
Hopefully AT&T will be more proactive in promoting it than it has in the past for BlackBerry. Time will tell. 

Sent from my Passport using Tapatalk


----------

